# Have both monolid & double lid x_X



## BloopBloop (Jun 26, 2009)

Does anyone else have this problem? My left eye is a monolid and the right eye has a double lid... its so frustrating to make my eye makeup look even, because then one eye looks smaller than the other!!


----------



## lis6554 (Jun 27, 2009)

Wow, i've been trying to find someone with the same problem. I have a mono lid and double lid too, but everyone i know said they did not notice until i brought it up. Whenever I put on makeup i just put a little more eyeliner on one eye, but i noticed whenever they're both closed you can tell theres more. 

Have you been considering eyelid surgery? I hate to bring that up because some people think doing it makes you seem you hate to be asian. But I don't have a problem being asian at all. I just like to have a symmetrical face.


----------



## tokidoki1825 (Jun 28, 2009)

This isn't really the same problem, but my face is asymmetrical, and I have deep creases, but my left eye has like twice as much lid as my right eye. So if I put on the same amount of eyeliner, it looks like way more on my right eye and uneven.


----------

